# Would you turn this?



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2017)

I got this from under my mother n law's house built in the 40's. I thought about turning a bowl or something out of it, but the creosote scares me. Obviously not a salad bowl, but something decorative. 
Is there a way to seal it after turning so the creosote doesn't smell or cause an issue? I'm thinking No, but thought I would ask.
Maybe someone here has turned some.

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wear a respirator and turn it, who knows what it's coated in, and they wouldn't be the ones to get lazy on health precautions with...

A good clear coat of your choice will seal it just fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2017)

I probably wouldn't unless the finished product was going to be outdoors. The other thing is the creosote is probably going to beat the heck out of tools too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

I think @Bigdrowdy1 has turned something similar. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 1, 2017)

Cool idea, but it wouldn't be worth it to me because Creosote was made with some pretty long lasting poisons. Have you identified the wood by chance?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> Cool idea, but it wouldn't be worth it to me because Creosote was made with some pretty long lasting poisons. Have you identified the wood by chance?



No idea on the wood


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2017)

My vote would be no. Not worth it to have any medical reaction to the creosote chemicals. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 1, 2017)

I would not recommend turning it. The sawdust we generate as turners is bad enough. Adding a known carcinogen to the mix is not a great idea, IMHO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 1, 2017)

No not me. I turned some wood out of some old switch gear but the smell is overpowering. Wood is beautiful but not turning it because of the unknown smell. Heaviest wood I have ever held

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

What was that wood you were showing me that was rock hard and old? I thought it was similar. 
@Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 1, 2017)

That was the wood Tony. Heaviest wood I have ever help. Probably the pretest as well when turned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2017)

Are you sure it's creosote? I didn't think creosote went all the way through but it may. Railroad ties or utility poles?
Except being more brown it looks like fat lighter I have from a barn my GGDad built about 1894. What I have is more reddish and a brighter yellow. Unless you cut it to length it is about right for starting fires in a fireplace with toothpick size splinters.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 2, 2017)

Robert, when you cut it with your chainsaw, did you wear a respirator or dust mask? If you didn't wear a respirator, even with a dust mask, you should have picked up on some odor, or as a woodaholic would call it, fragrance. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it sticky or tacky at all?? Probly not if it's from 1940's.
Any possibility the chips can Spontaneously combust??

I personally wouldn't use it.


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 2, 2017)

Powder down with baby powder ! that creosote dust is going to warm ya up ! ( baby powder keeps it outta your skin pores ) ...... ah the good ol days of creosote ! might wanna head out to a dance hall after powder'n down , the gals always seemed to like the calf ropers back in the day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 4, 2017)

It smelled of creosote and still does. I didn't think that it would go all the way through either but apparently it goes deeper than I thought. The outside was not sticky when I was holding it.
I don't believe I am going to use it. At least not yet. I'll just throw it in the backyard and who knows what may happen a year or two down the road.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Robert Baccus (Aug 5, 2017)

Unlike most junk wood, do not burn this stuff unless you are ready to move away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

